

What if programming languages were methods to eat an orange? - iopq
https://archive.rebeccablacktech.com/g/thread/43324376

======
krispyfi
c++: You struggle with your Generic Eating major in college, and when you fail
you have no idea what went wrong or how to fix it, but once you graduate the
actual orange eating is nearly instantaneous.

------
krispyfi
c: You have exactly enough room in your stomach for an orange, but you forgot
to account for the peel, so the contents of your stomach overflow onto the
plate.

------
krispyfi
haskell: Step 1: The motions for eating an orange exist. Step 1: An orange is
on your plate. Step 1: An orange has always been in your stomach.

